# Trail Riding Resort?



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

imagaitin said:


> Does anyone know of a place in New Mexico, or possibility Arizona to go trail riding, where you can stay and *bring your own horse*?
> 
> I have stayed at a few B&Bs in NM that offer this, but at most of them, you need to trailer to the trails. I am looking for more of a "resort" spot (doesn't have to be fancy) where you can bring your horse, stay, and enjoy the trails. I also like to get out and see other things in the area… if there is something to see!
> 
> Any suggestions?


 We are spending February in AZ. Resorts are abundant. White Stallion Ranch is a higher end resort near Tuscon.

We're staying at Rancho Rio Verde near Scottsdale and then at Bumblebee Ranch. Both have bring your own horse policy.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Utah is 74% public lands, So it is very hard to for a dude ranch to make money letting folks bring their own horses. Because most of just pull off the road a mile back up the road and camp. So unless they become a full service dude ranch. It just isn't profitable. I suspect NM and AZ are a lot like that. Look in the back of the Trail Blazer or Trail Rider magazines and you almost don't see Any horse camps in Utah. And that is why, Too much public land with easy access.

Since most of our trails follow drainages. You will have to trailer or move every couple of days or continue to ride the same trail over and over. We can't always go right and left because the mountains are too steep. So most trail go up the drainage and then return back to the trail head. You might be able to ride 100 miles with out turning around, but if you want to sleep in your trailer each night, you either return back to your starting point or have somebody move your trailer.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I haven't been yet but this place is supposed to be really fun and good trails:

Facilities,Taos Horse Getaways, Tres Piedras Vacation Rentals


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

STT GUY said:


> We are spending February in AZ. Resorts are abundant. White Stallion Ranch is a higher end resort near Tuscon.
> 
> We're staying at Rancho Rio Verde near Scottsdale and then at Bumblebee Ranch. Both have bring your own horse policy.


White Stallion is awesome!!! My husband and I went there about 5 years ago. But used their horses (we didn't own any at the time anyhow)... do they allow you to use your own? (I couldn't tell fully by your post)


----------

